# Patent: New Canon Teleconverters



## Canon Rumors Guy (Apr 5, 2018)

```
Northlight has found a <a href="http://pdfaiw.uspto.gov/.aiw?PageNum=0&docid=20180095255">USPTO</a> patent showing new Canon teleconverters in development.</p>
<p>Three different teleconverters are mentioned:</p>
<ul>
<li>TC 1.4x</li>
<li>TC 1.8x</li>
<li>TC 2.0x</li>
</ul>
<p><a href="https://www.canonnews.com/canon-patent-application-new-teleconverters">Canon News</a> has also uncovered the teleconverter patent in Japan. Japan Patent Application 2018-54991</p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## Talys (Apr 6, 2018)

Well, that's interesting. I wonder how the 1.4 and 2x are different from the current ones? The current 1.4 is very good, optically.

1.8x could be very enticing.


----------



## Don Haines (Apr 6, 2018)

What about the rarely seen 3X teleconverter? 

Has anyone made one in the last 30 years?


----------



## Talys (Apr 6, 2018)

Don Haines said:


> What about the rarely seen 3X teleconverter?
> 
> Has anyone made one in the last 30 years?



This Nikon beauty!


----------



## padam (Apr 6, 2018)

Talys said:


> Well, that's interesting. I wonder how the 1.4 and 2x are different from the current ones? The current 1.4 is very good, optically.
> 
> 1.8x could be very enticing.



It is mainly destined for the upcoming newer generation tele lenses, they should match better together.

Of course it may be slightly better than the older ones but the gain should be more noticeable with those.


----------



## NancyP (Apr 10, 2018)

3X teleconverters were never worthwhile in the film days - too much image degradation. That said, there have been people who stack teleconverters with spacers in order to get "any" image, however suboptimal.


----------

